# feed



## andrewsc (Oct 10, 2013)

last week i purchased a fresh bag of feed,it was a different brand. now i dont think my girls are eating. i havent seen them eating the new feed. what shoukld i do?


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Can you get ahold of the other brand and then mix it for a few days to get them to eat the new one and then ween them off the older one. If that doesn't help idk my chickpiggies will eat anything I give them I think I've tried like 3 brands and not had a problem yet .


Current flock: 105


----------

